# Puppy at Play [Pictures]



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

katkoota said:


> this is what a Fluff-Walking-Monster looks like ....





Missy said:


> ok Kat...please do explain the tongue and the...umm privates...
> does he/she have a balloon in his mouth and dark fur below?


The above were posted in the body language thread of the forum 

I thought that explaining with pictures is better since they say that a picture is worth a thousands words ^_^

Here is the story behind that photo.

Snowy's new favorite game that we started playing with recently.

If your arm got tired of throwing anything very far for Snowy to fetch, he got the solution. You don't have to throw it very far; just a small toss (close to you) in the air is enough!

Pictures to show what I am talking about...

Snowy: "It's coming...it's coming...









gotta meet it in mid air!"









Snowy: "CAUGHT IT!!!!"









Snowy: "Did you guys see it? .... what? you did not?...here is another shot. of course, I beat mommy! I am too quick for her to frame me...haha!"









Snowy: "Let's give her a chance to better frame me and my best friend Mr. Orange.. Here I go again!"









"Ready for take off!"









"got it"









Bum in the air, head on the ground









*more coming*


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Look...a fluff head 









but behind all this fluff, there are intense and focused eyes









focusing on nothing other than catching Mr. Orange 









Orange in the air









Goofball got it 









one more time


















another one...


















(more.....)


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

some more shots!









Fluffball 









Goofball









Enjoys Catch


















and again....



























bum up in the air...head down 









Snowy in Black and white


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy prepares for another catch




































takes a bow


















One of the many things that makes us smile about Snowy is that when you are about to throw whatever for him to fetch for a far distance, he prepares for the run knowing that he will run after whatever you will throw for him, by lifting his front paw LOL Here he was looking at my sister (behind) who was telling him to get set for a run. 









Too bad that it was so windy because it caused the hair to block his eyes in most photos when he is staying still. I would have loved to capture his intense eyes in all these photos.

"They call me Snowy; Hear me ROAR!!!"









Crystal also loves Orange so much, but she didn't learn how to play this game yet. So she was inside when I took all of the above photos. Then she was let out afterwards. Here she is (left), waiting for any chance that Snowy will let go of orange....









I plan to take a [video] of how crazy Crystal also goes after these colorful faced squeaks lol she is more into fetching than catching in the air for now.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

oh and here is a random fact: the malts NEVER step on my mum's flowers. I think they know how much my mum loves these  so they always jump over them. Crystal in mid air bellow









and this one Snowy who is about to take a jump as well









Hope you enjoyed ^_^ Have a wonderful day!

Kat


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love your pictures Make a slide show please!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are great!!!! Thanks for sharing! I am ready for nice weather!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

These are great! What camera are you using and what setting is it on? Mine is so slow that I'd have to push the button before I threw the ball in order to catch any action on film. :frusty:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh! those were great! My arm was having sympathy pains just knowing how many times you had to throw Mr. Orange. Are you sure that Snowy doesn't have some Lab or Border Collie in his ancestry? He has gotten the intense "gotta catch the ball" stare perfect. ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you SOO much Kat, for sharing those absolutely wonderful photos! Thoroughly enjoyed them. I especially love the one where Snowy is looking back with his paw raised, ready to rip.  The way you catch him in action - super job. Yes, what kind of camera do you use? Although, for me, I could have the best camera in the world and could not even come close to that.

OK, I was going to ask, but you talked about your Mom's flowers - so they are real?? Everything in the yard/garden looks so absolutely *perfect* (especially the grass) that I began to wonder if it all is really REAL?


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Your pictures are so joyful. Brightened up my rainy California day and now Julie is
begging to go and play catch too.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wonderful pics, as always.Snowy would make a brilliant fielder in the game of cricket!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok first things first I LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures. They are sooo cute. You really have a talent for capturing the meaning in the pictures.

Secondly I was wondering what camera you use also?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy that you loved it, guys  and that it brightened your days! That monster and his sister are my sun shines. My world isn't complete without them <3



Suzi said:


> Make a slide show please!


I will do that one day 



The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> What camera are you using and what setting is it on?





Ninja said:


> Secondly I was wondering what camera you use also?





motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, what kind of camera do you use?


That is my pet NIKON D7000 



morriscsps said:


> Are you sure that Snowy doesn't have some Lab or Border Collie in his ancestry? He has gotten the intense "gotta catch the ball" stare perfect. ound:


ound: LOL I've heard that before. Actually when people also see how crazy he is about swimming and retieving, you would think that he is a malt x lab retriever ound:

He is a high driven malt; and can make a great performance dog (ex: agility / dock diving). That's the personality that I LOVE the most in a dog  after choosing the breed that I decide on, I go for hoping to find THAT sort of personality ^_^ i am an active type of person and I see that personality fits me the best.



motherslittlehelper said:


> OK, I was going to ask, but you talked about your Mom's flowers - so they are real?? Everything in the yard/garden looks so absolutely *perfect* (especially the grass) that I began to wonder if it all is really REAL?


LOL yes, they are real. 
All plants/grass/flowers in these pictures are real. the mushrooms (if you notice some in the background of these photos) aren't though. They are ornaments. My mum LOVES to take care of the beauty of our garden. Snowy and Crystal know that she wont be happy if they ruined any 



clare said:


> Snowy would make a brilliant fielder in the game of cricket!


That is a cool idea. I think he makes a great sport-pup ^_^


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Could you tell me what that orange toy is called and where you got it? My girl loves to catch also but round balls are too hard for her. That looks perfect.

Thanks.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

morridon said:


> Could you tell me what that orange toy is called and where you got it? My girl loves to catch also but round balls are too hard for her. That looks perfect.
> 
> Thanks.


Funny Faces Latex Squeak toys is what it's called. PETCO has it, I was told. but I got it from the local pet store that is close to our house. Snowy and Crystal have a set of 6 different faces. 
Here is an online store that also has a set of mini ones, but I find the price for it in that store much higher than when you get it from PETCO (according to friends who have PETCO close to home) and Amazon too. Also Ebay had it at some point and it was less than $2 each (this was the link to that site in EBAY).

That said, for catch with Snowy, I find that the AIR DOG tennis balls easier for him to catch. The size that fits his mouth of course. He didn;t have to practice to better catch it because there is less chances that that sort of tinnes ball to slip. However, after I got him these latex toys, he started his addiction on these squeaky latex toys, so I had to teach him not to allow for that sort of toy to slip outta his mouth. It is easier to sip after he licks/chews it all over, so it gets slide-y and slippary for the mouth. But you can easily teach the pup to grip on it/not allowing it to slip. Just toss the toy along and the pup will get it  by practic, he/she masters it!


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

my pleasure


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kat, loved the the pictures - Snowy is amazing!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

The pictures are fantastic. But of course they would be with such great subjects!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YAY!!!! snowy you are awesome.... and crystal... you are awesome too! and of course the same goes for you Kat.


----------

